# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  O 2oς ringneck έφτασε... καλό μου κουράγιο

## kaveiros

Ο ringneck είναι εδώ! Είναι απίστευτος...και έχει προβληματάκι. Ξέρω ξέρω μου είπατε να μη βιαστώ, δική μου ήταν η απόφαση...και δε θα γκρινιάξω. Εγώ δε μπήκα μέσα στο πετ σοπ για τους λόγους που έχω αναφέρει σε άλλα ποστ, μη τα αναφέρω ξανά και κουράζω. Πήγε η γειτόνισα-φίλη μου με την οικογένεια που πήρε τις κονούρες. Μετά από λίγο τους βλέπω βγαίνουν έξω απ το κατάστημα (είχα παρκάρει απέναντι). Λέω τζίφος...καποιος αλλος τον πήρε τον ringneck. Xτυπάει το κινητό, ήταν η φίλη μου και μου λεει οτι τον ringneck τον έχουν στο κατάστημα, τους είπε η κυρία που ήταν εκεί ότι είναι πολύ άγριος (μάλλον το χει συνήθεια αυτη να κακολογει τα πουλια της δεν εξηγείται αλλιως) και ότι είναι 2 ετών και κάτι. Ελάτε όμως που η φίλη μου είναι πολύ παρατηρητική και πρόσεξε κάτι που δεν το είχε δει ούτε η ιδιοκτητρια του πετ σοπ. Το ένα του δάχτυλο δεν έχει νύχι!!! Προφανώς σκάλωσε και κόπηκε. Περπατάει και σκαρφαλώνει κανονικά. Αυτά μου είπε η φίλη μου. Στο κατάστημα είπανε ότι θα βγουν λίγο έξω να το συζητήσουν :Happy: 
Της είπα να μπουν και να τον πάρουν. Η αθεόφοβη έκανε παζάρια!!! Τους είπε ότι αφού το πουλί έχει πρόβλημα, θα το πάρει αλλά μόνο αν της κάνει έκπτωση. Πόσο λέτε της το έδωσε????????????? 100 ευρω! Τα υπόλοιπα χρήματα μου τα έδωσε η οικογένεια στο χέρι και θα τα δώσω για το κλουβί που είχα πάρει για τις κονούρες και πλέον στεγάζει τον ringneck.

Στο ψητό τώρα... παιδιά το έχω γύρω στη μισή ώρα στο σπίτι...και τρώει ασταμάτητα!!! Έβαλα μήλο...το εξαφάνισε. Έβαλα κεχρί... το τσάκισε! Είναι αγρίμι βέβαια, μόλις πλησίασα να βάλω τα φαγώσιμα...πετιόταν σαν τρελό μέσα στο κλουβί. Μόλις άρχισε να τρώει...άρχισε και να σφυρίζει με αποτέλεσμα να ακούσει ο Ρίκος απο μέσα...και να γίνει το έλα να δεις!!!! Το νυχάκι του αν μπορέσω θα σας το βγάλω κάποια στιγμή φωτογραφία, περπατάει πάντως κανονικότατα. Είναι πολύ πιο μεγαλόσωμο απ τον Ρικο, αλλά κάτι μου λέει ότι μάλλον είναι αρσενικό! Έχει "αναμαλλιασμένο" φτέρωμα και κάτω απ το λαιμό διακρίνω ελάχιστο μαύρο χρώμα. Αν πραγματικά είναι 2 και κάτι ετών...τότε λογικά τώρα θα εμφανιστεί και το δαχτυλίδι. Ο καιρός θα δείξει. Με χαροποιεί ιδιαίτερα το γεγονός ότι είναι πολύ ανταποκρισιμο, λίγο που του μίλησα δείχνει να του αρέσει η προσοχή που του εδωσα. Αυτό με το πέταγμα μέσα στο κλουβί όμως όταν βάζω φαγητά κτλ με φοβίζει μη χτυπήσει :sad:  Δε το αντιμετώπισα με κανένα άλλο πουλί. Πιστεύω σταδιακά να το ξεπεράσει. Πάω να τσεκάρω τι κάνει, αν δω ότι είναι ήρεμο θα προσπαθήσω να βγαλω φωτογραφία, αλλιώς αύριο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Να σου ζησει βρε!!!!!Και αν ειναι και ζευγαρακι καλα γενιτουρια!!!Για το νυχακι πηγαινε τον στον πτηνιατρο!!!Ευχομαι να γινει καλα!!!!

----------


## demis

Να σου ζησει κ με το καλο να πανε ολα καλα κ να μπουνε μαζι  τα πουλακια... Καλο ειναι παντως να το αφησεις να σε συνηθισει καλα πρωτα κ μετα τα βαζεις μαζι, ομως με προβληματιζει αυτο που ειπες οτι ειναι πιο μεγαλοσωμο απο το ρικο! Μηπως ειναι αλεξανδρινος κ οχι rigneck?

----------


## Efthimis98

Αλεξανδρινος παπαγαλος :





Ringneck :

----------


## kaveiros

Βρε παιδιά που θα το βάλει τόσο φαϊ????????????????? Έχει φάει το καταπέτασμα σας λέω...Ο ρίκος σε 2 μέρες τρώει τόσο!!!! Έβγαλα φωτό. Θεμιστοκλή δεν είναι Αλεξανδρινός απλά είναι 1μιση χρόνο τουλάχιστον πιο μεγάλος απ τον Ρίκο. Μακάρι να είναι θηλυκό. Διαβάζω σε ξένο site οτι συνήθως τα θηλυκά ringneck είναι πιο μεγαλόσωμα απ τα αρσενικά. Εννοείται ότι δε θα τα βάλω άμεσα μαζί, θα τηρήσω καραντίνα όπως μου είπατε όλοι. Άλλωστε σφυρίζουν τόσο δυνατά...που και στο απέναντι σπίτι να είναι το ένα...επικοινωνούν άνετα :Happy:  Πάλι καλά να ακούω φασαρία μπας και ξεχαστώ απ αυτό που έπαθα με τις κονούρες. 

Για το νυχάκι παιδιά είναι πολύ παλιό το συμβάν, φαίνεται δεν υπάρχει πληγή. Τις επόμενες μέρες να ηρεμήσει πρώτα, θα πλησιάσω πολύ το κινητό θα ζουμάρω και θα σας το δείξω.

----------


## demis

Πανεμορφη ειναι! Μακαρι να ειναι θυλικο να εχεις κ μωρακια στο μελλον κ που ξερεις μπορει να εισαι εσυ ο πρωτος εκτροφαιας ρικγνεκ κοντα στην Ξανθη! Αν γινει αυτο σε καμια 7 χρονια που θα χει τελειωσει κ η αναβολη μου κ θα χω απολυθει κ ολας σκεφτομαι να παρω κανενα ριγκνεκ.

----------


## ninos

Καλως ηρθε στο σπιτι Ανδρεα !!!

Στο νυχι προσεξε λιγο μην εχει απο πανω κατι σαν υπολοιμα σπιριου.Δωσε μεγαλη προσοχη σε αυτο κ βγαλε κ μια φωτογραφια.

----------


## kaveiros

Θεμιστοκλή αν γίνουν ζευγάρι και είμαι τόσο τυχερός, το πρώτο μωράκι θα το κρατήσω δικαιωματικά, το δεύτερο είναι δικό σου κλεισμένο από τώρα :Happy:  Απόψε προς το παρόν δε θα βάλω άλλο φαγητό, δε ξέρω τι πείνα είχε το πουλί αλλά νομίζω ότι αν φάει άλλο θα σκάσει. Όλα αυτά που έφαγε αν τα έτρωγα εγώ θα είχα ψιλοχορτάσει :Happy:  Σταμάτησε να τρώει μόλις πλησίασα λίγο το κινητό και μόλις το έβαλα στην τσέπη, συνέχισε σα να μη τρέχει τίποτα!!!!

Στέλιο το είδα πολύ προσεκτικά, όση ώρα τρώει εγώ κοιτάω το νύχι. Δεν μοιάζει με σπυρί, μοιάζει σαν κομμένο δάχτυλο εκεί που αρχίζει κανονικά το νύχι δεν υπάρχει φαίνεται μόνο "η ρίζα". Θα σας βάλω όπωσδήποτε φωτογραφία αλλά για τόσο κοντά δε θέλω να το τρομάξω το ζωντανό ακόμα δεν ήρθε.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ειναι κουκλα-ος.......

----------


## NoAngeL

Αν και έχω παρακολουθήσει και την ιστορία του Ρίκο αλλά και των κονουρακίων (  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) γράφω τώρα πρώτη φορά για να ευχηθώ να σου ζήσει και να έχει μόνο ευχάριστη συνέχεια η ιστορία της παπαγαλοοικογένειας σου! Το μόνο που δεν θυμάμαι: ο Ρίκο είναι african ringneck? Αν ναι θα μπορέσει να συμβιώσει και (αν όλα πάνε κατ' ευχήν) να ζευγαρώσει με indian ringneck που είναι το 2ο; Παρεμπιπτόντως είναι ΚΟΥΚΛΙ το γαλαζούλι!

----------


## mariakappa

πανεμορφος/η...χαχα ελπιζω αυτη τη φορα να μην εμφανιστει ο εκτροφεας του και τον ζηταει πισω γιατι του ελλειψε....χαχα

----------


## kaveiros

Είχα διαβάσει ότι μπορούν να ζευγαρώσουν. Σε ξένο site. Πάντως για συμβίωση δεν θα έχουν πρόβλημα σίγουρα (απο θέμα ράτσας εννοώ, γιατί απο θέμα προσωπικότητας...ένας θεός ξέρει). Σε πολλά βιντεάκια τους έχουν μαζί. Επίσης από την πρώτη επικοινωνία που είχαν μέσω σφυριγμάτων ...το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι καταλαβαίνονται. Ο ρίκος δεν έδινε καθόλου σημασία στα μπατζάκια όταν ακουγόταν με εξαίρεση μερικά μεσημέρια που ακουγόταν πολύ και τα έκραζε :Happy:  Στις κονούρες επίσης... όταν κάναν φασαρία... αδιαφορούσε. Το συγκεκριμένο μόλις το άκουσε να σφυρίζει...χάλασε τον κόσμο και μέχρι την ώρα που σκοτείνιασε... στόμα δεν έκλεισε!!!! Σφύριζε 2 ώρες συνεχόμενα και έκανε χορευτική επίδειξη χωρίς να έχει δει τι πουλί είναι αυτό που άκουσε. Όσο για τη συνέχεια της παπαγαλοοικογένειας... μετά το συμβάν με τις κονούρες...δε νομίζω να μου τύχει τίποτα πιο περίεργο...έλεος δηλαδή :Happy:

----------


## ivi

καλώς το δέχτηκες!!ότι και να είναι, θηλυκό αρσενικό είναι κουκλί!! με λίγο ανέμελο look βέβαια αλλά σίγουρα όταν ηρεμήσει αρκετά θα το περιποιηθεί!!!
Ανδρέα αυτό με το νύχι έχει τύχει να το ξαναδώ σε παπαγάλο και μάλιστα σε ένα κίτρινο ρινκ νεκ σε ένα πετ σοπ.. δεν φαινόταν να το ενοχλεί , ούτε πληγή είχε ούτε τίποτα , απλά ήταν το δέρμα χωρίς νύχι από πάνω, λες και ήταν κομμένο το δαχτυλάκι του φαινόταν!βέβαια δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο αυτό μπορεί να τους προκαλέσει πρόβλημα, αν ξέρει κανείς ας μας πεί γιατί το έχω και γω απόρια, τι συμβαίνει σε αυτήν την περίπτωση?

----------


## kaveiros

Πιστεύω ότι δε θα έχει πρόβλημα πάντως γιατί φαίνεται εξαιρετικά ζωηρό, εξαιρετικά φαγανό (  :Happy:  ) και πηγαινοέρχεται σφαίρα στο κλουβί, δε φαίνεται να το ενοχλεί καθόλου. Επίσης μοιάζει να είναι εκ γεννετής αυτό το πρόβλημα όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω δεν υπάρχει κάποια πληγή. Παρ όλα αυτά εννοείται ότι θα βάλω φωτογραφία με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.

----------


## Ηρακλής

Να σου ζησει ειναι ενα κουκλι ζωγραφιστω!!!

----------


## zack27

να σου ζησει!!!πολυ ομορφο!!!!αστολιγο να ηρενησει γιατι σιγουρα ειναι στρεσαρισμενο !!!!μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα!!!δες το το ωυχακι του και να μπορεις ανεβασε φωτο μηπως σε βοηθησει καποιος!!!!
καλα θα ηταν να το δει και γιατρος βεβαια!!
κουκλι ειναι το γαλαζουλι!!!

----------


## Nikkk

Να τα χαίρεσαι!!! Κ δηλαδή τώρα, αν ζευγαρώσουν, μπλε κ πράσινο, τα μωράκια σύμφωνα με το χρωματολόγιο θα βγουν καφέ;; Χιχιχχι!!! Δε τρέχει τίποτα με το δάχτυλο, κ εμένα ο ένας κοκατίλος έτσι είναι εδώ κ χρόνια κ είναι μια χαρά!!

----------


## douke-soula

:Party0011:  :Party0011:  :Party0011:  :Party0011: πολυ πολυ πολυ ομορφο μπλε  παπαγαλινι 

καλως το δεχτηκες   ::  ::  ::

----------


## kaveiros

Μαρία αυτό με τον εκτροφέα τώρα το διάβασα!!!! Όχι μόνο αυτό!!! Μόλις μπήκε η φίλη μου με το κλουβι στο αυτοκίνητο της λέω "δε πιστεύω να έδωσες τηλέφωνο στο πετ σοπ????"  :Happy:

----------


## ninos

*S.O.S* 

Αναζητείται γαλάζιος παπαγαλίνος, ηλικίας περίπου 1.5 ετών στην περιοχή του Έβρου που κρατούσε παρέα στην πεθερά μου. Πρίν μέρες βρισκόταν σε pet-shop της περιοχής. Σας παρακαλώ όποιος γνωρίζει πληροφορίες να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου, γιατί η πεθερά απειλεί να μείνει μαζί μας.. 

Τηλ. 690000000

_Υ.Σ Ανδρέα, μήπως, λέω μήπως...... γνωρίζεις τίποτα για το θέμα  ?......._   :Rolleye0012:

----------


## kaveiros

Αχαχαχαχαχα. Μου φτιάχνετε το κέφι πάντως μπράβο γιατί το πρωί όταν ξυπνησα και εκανα καφε νομιζα οτι ειμαι σε αλλο σπιτι. 
Να σας ρωτήσω κάτι αλλο τώρα? Εβγαλα τον Ρίκο στο μπαλκόνι να λιαστεί τώρα που δε καίει ο ήλιος και σκέφτομαι...αν βγάλω και το άλλο ringneck στο μπαλκόνι στην άλλη άκρη, πάλι χαλάω την καραντίνα? Το σκέφτομαι γιατί είναι ανοιχτός χώρος. Αν ξέρει κάποιος ας μου πει να βγάλω και το νέο πουλί να το δει λίγο ο ήλιος. Είναι πολυ πιο ηρεμο σημερα και συνεχιζει να τρώει !!!! Κάτι μου λέει οτι είχε λυσσάξει στην πείνα το ζωντανό στο πετ σοπ.

----------


## Efthimis98

Θα χαλασει η καραντινα φιλε μου.......αμα εχεις 2 μπαλκονια βγαλε πρωτα τον ρικο στο ενα...και στο αλλα μετα τον μπλε....  :winky:

----------


## kaveiros

Έχω ακόμα 2 μπαλκόνια απλά ρώτησα για να έχουν μια κάποια επικοινωνία :Happy:  Θα τον βγάλω ξεχωριστά λοιπον.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Να σου ζήσει ο Ινδός σου.Είναι απο τα αγαπημένα μου πουλιά.Καλή διαμονή.

----------


## kaveiros

Κωσταντίνε σαν είδος απ όσα έχω ψάξει, έχω διαβάσει, έχω δει σε βιντεο κτλ, είναι το αγαπημένο μου είδος κι εμένα. Τα 2 συγκεκριμένα που έχω, το πιο πιθανό είναι να μην γίνουν ποτέ σαν τις κονούρες που έχασα αλλά παρ όλα αυτά εχω φάει κόλλημα μαζί τους, με γεμίζουν αλλιώς, μου προκαλούν θαυμασμό και άλλα συναισθήματα. Οι κονούρες πάλι μου προκαλούσαν άλλου είδους δέσιμο. Ας πούμε ότι οι ringneck είναι σαν την γάτα του σπιτιού που είναι πιο ανεξάρτητη και οι κονούρες σαν το κουτάβι που θέλει να είναι συνεχώς μαζί με αυτόν που το φροντίζει :Happy:  Κάπως έτσι έχω διαχωρίσει τα είδη μέσα μου. Κάτι άλλο που με τρελαίνει στους ringneck είναι ο τρόπος που μιλάνε. Δες ένα βίντεο με δυο φοβερούς τύπους να συνομιλούν μεταξύ τους (σε πάρκο ζώων είναι αν έχω καταλάβει καλά). Όποτε είμαι στον υπολογιστή και βαριέμαι, βάζω αυτό το βίντεο και μου φτιάχνουν τα κέφια.

----------


## Marilenaki

ειναι πανεμορφο!!! να οτ χαιρεσαι!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Καλημέρα, όπως εξήγησα σε ειδικό θέμα που άνοιξα... έχω πάλι αλλαγές! Νέο μεγάλο και ευρύχωρο κλουβί για τον...Άγγελο!!!! Ναι ναι απέκτησε και όνομα. Το είδε η μάνα μου σε φωτογραφία και το ερωτεύτηκε και θέλει να του δώσω το όνομα της. Είχα την ελπίδα να είναι θηλυκό...αλλά έκανα το κόλπο με τον καθρέφτη. Έβαλα κοντά καθρέφτη...και άρχισε να κάνει επίδειξη...άρα.... αγοράκι...άρα Άγγελος :Happy:  Το λάτρεψε το νέο κλουβί, το εξερεύνησε ήδη αν και το λαχτάρισα για να κάνω την αλλαγή :sad:

----------


## Ηρακλής

πολύ ωραίο και το κενουργιο κλουβί αλλά και ο άγγελος!!!μπράβο!!!τώρα μια ταΐστρα για την τροφή θες γιατί αυτί μόλις ξεθαρρέψει θα την κάνει κομματάκια την πλαστική   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Marilenaki

Πολυ ομορφο πουλακι και πολυωραιο κλουβι!!! αν ειναι πανω απο 2 ετων και δνε εχει βγαλει δαχτυλιο μαυρο στο λαιμο ειναι κοριτσακι!  :Happy:  δεν εχει να λεει οτι εκανε κολπα στο καθρεφτη για να δεις το φυλο του. αυτο το κανουν τα περισσοτερα παπαγαλακια απο περιεργεια που βλεπουν την εικονα τους.

----------


## kaveiros

Μαριλένα σε ξένες σελίδες διαβάζω ότι μόνο τα αρσενικά κάνουν "επίδειξη" όταν δουν καθρέφτη. Όπως και να χει, χωρίς δαχτυλίδι (στο πόδι) δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος για την ηλικία. Ο πετσοπας είπε ότι είναι 2 και κάτι. Εγώ κάτω απ το λαιμό διακρίνω ότι βγαίνει αχνό μαύρο φτέρωμα...πολύ ελάχιστο. Νομίζω οτι το καλύτερο που έχω να κάνω είναι να περιμένω μερικούς μήνες και μετά να κάνω εξέταση dna και στον Ρίκο...και στον Άγγελο...Αν χρειαστεί μετά...θα γίνει μια μικρή μετατροπή στα ονόματα απλώς :Happy:

----------


## Marilenaki

εμενα το κοκατιλακια μου τα περισσοτερα κανουν μαγκες στον καθρεφτη οταν τα εχω ελευθερα και υπαρχει. εκτος αυτου τωρα προσφατα η θηλυκια αλεξανδρινη μου οταν την ειχα στον ωμο μου και περασαμε απο εναν καθρεφτη εδειξε ενδιαφερον και κορδωνοτανε και εκανε νουμερα στο ομοιωμα της. επισης και ο θηλυκος αλεξανδρινος μου και το θηλυκο ρινκ νεκ μου εχουν ενα αχνο μαυρο μπροστα στο λαιμο.

----------


## ivi

στην περίπτωση των ρινκ νεκ ναι, προς το παρόν πρέπει να περιμένεις λίγο ακόμα όπως είπες να δείς αν η γραμμή γύρω από το λαιμό γίνει πιο έντονη αλλιώς dna test!! όσο για το κλουβί δεν το συζητώ είναι πολύ ωραίο και το μπλετάκι σου μέσα σαν βασιλιάς/βασίλισσα!!! άντε να το χαίρεται το νέο του σπιτικό και συ να το καμαρώνεις μέσα!!!!!!

----------


## Leonidas

...kaveiro..οτι και να πω ειναι λιγο...πρεπει μεσα σου να πετας.. :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Όπως είχε γίνει και στην αρχή με τον Ρίκο...το ίδιο και με το δευτερο ρινγκνεκ. Το κατάλληλο κλουβί...το ηρέμησε!!! Σήμερα μου σφύριζε και επίσης το πρωί που το βγαλα στο μπαλκόνι ουτε καν κουνηθηκε απ τη θεση του (τις 2 προηγουμενες φορες χτυπιοταν απ το φοβο του). Πλέον μολίς περάσω απο κοντά του ανασηκώνει τα φτερά... άρα είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο :Happy: . Επίσης αφού μου λέτε ότι η επίδειξη δεν έχει να κάνει με το φύλλο...θα σας ακούσω και θα υποθέσω ότι είναι θηλυκό. Όχι τπτ άλλο δηλαδή...3 πουλιά και ο μπαμπάς...4 αγόρια στο ίδιο σπίτι θα φαγωθούμε χαχαχα. Χρειαζόμαστε μια κοπέλα!!! Οπότε το όνομα θα είναι...Αγγελική όπως ζήτησε και η γιαγιά ρινγκνεκ...δηλαδή η μάνα μου χαχαχα. Οπότε καιρός να αλλάξω και την υπογραφή μου!

----------


## zack27

ωραιο κλουβι μπραβοοοο!!!!κουκλα η γαλαζια κυρια!!!!χεχε!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Ζαχαρία το κλουβί είναι το κάτι άλλο. Στέγαζε για χρόνια έναν σκίουρο και όπως εξήγησα σε άλλο ποστ, μου το δωσε γνωστός γνωστού που το είχε για...πέταμα!!!! Βέβαια για να το βγάλω στο μπαλκόνι...μου φεύγει η μέση, πρέπει να είναι σιδερένιο δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς τόσο βάρος. Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι στις θέσεις για τις ταϊστες εχει λουκετάκια και δεν είχε ο τύπος τα κλειδιά :sad:  Αν κάποια στιγμή οι 2 ρινγκνεκ γνωριστούν και τα βρουν...νομιζω θα τους στεγασει ανετα και τους 2...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αντρέα οι πατήθρες σου είναι ακατάλληλες.Πρώτο γιατί έχουν το ίδιο πάχος και δεύτερο γιατί είναι ένα απλό λείο ξύλο σαν αυτό της σκούπας.Βάλε φυσικά κλαδάκια και άλλαξε την κατεύθυνση στις πατήθρες για να αυξήσεις το χώρο του κλουβιού .

----------


## kaveiros

Κωσταντίνε όχι μόνο έχεις δίκιο αλλά σήμερα που ξύπνησα πριν απ τα πουλιά (γεράματα....) είδα την Αγγελική να κοιμάται πάνω στην ταϊστρα...Θα φροντίσω σήμερα να κόψω κλαδάκια. Τις πατήθρες αυτές τις έβαλα απο χτές σε σχήμα "χιαστί" εννοείς να τα βάλω παράλληλα στα κάγκελα ώστε να έχει στη μέση περισσότερο χώρο αν κατάλαβα καλά έτσι?

----------


## zack27

δες εδω το παρακατω ...*Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά ειναι ακίνδυνα για bugie?

*θα σε βοηθησει να επιλεξεις ασφαλη κλαδια για τα φιλαρακια σου!!!

προσπαθσε να ειανι διαφορετικου παχους για να γυμναζουν και τα ποδαρακια τους!!!*
*

----------


## ananda

[QUOTE=kaveiros;361878]Κωσταντίνε όχι μόνο έχεις δίκιο αλλά σήμερα που ξύπνησα πριν απ τα πουλιά (γεράματα....) είδα την *Αγγελική* να κοιμάται πάνω στη ταϊστρα

*ξέρεις Ανδρέα ...συνηθίζω να κοιμάμαι στο κρεβάτι χαχαχαχα* :Anim 59:  :Anim 59: 
*πλάκα έχει να ακούς το όνομα σου παντού....στα φυτά  ,στους παπαγάλους...( μεγάλο ψώνιο)* :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kaveiros

:Anim 59:  Όταν θα ρχεται η μάνα μου θα έχουμε και μπερδέματα. Άμα φωνάζω Αγγελική...θα γυρνάνε και οι δυο χαχαχα. 
Τώρα πάω να τους κόψω κλαδάκια, για να δούμε ελπίζω να τους αρέσουν... Θα σας ανεβασω φωτογραφίες και απ την Αγγελική με τα νέα της κλαδάκια μόλις ολοκληρώσω τη διακόσμηση...

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση...βρήκα κλαδάκια ελιάς και καρυδιάς. Της ελιάς είναι ότι πρέπει για το μέγεθος του κοκατίλ μου, του αρέσουν ήδη. Της καρυδιάς είναι λίγο πιο χοντρά, ότι πρέπει για τα κλουβιά των ρινγκνεκ αλλά η καρυδιά δεν υπάρχει στη λίστα με τα ασφαλή δέντρα...Ξέρει κανείς αν είναι οκ να το χρησιμοποιήσω?

----------


## Leonidas

kaveiro το χω προσε3ει και εγω πως δεν ειναι στη λιστα, το δεντρο που εχω εγω για τα διαολια μου ειναι απο καρυδια,δεν εχει εμφανιστει κανεναν προβλημα μεχρι τωρα..

----------


## kaveiros

Nαι το βαλα κι εγώ πριν λίγο, στην αρχή φοβήθηκε η δικιά μου, καθόταν στα κάγκελα, τώρα πριν λίγο άρχισε να ανεβαίνει και να το περιεργάζεται!!!
Tης έβαλα και μικρότερα κλωναράκια ελιάς.

----------


## ananda

μήπως έπρεπε πριν τα βάλεις να τα αποξηράνεις και να τα απαλυμάνεις βρε Ανδρέα μου ?
ας μας πουν και τ άλλα παιδιά
νομίζω ότι δεν τα βάζουμε έτσι κατευθείαν !

----------


## zack27

πρεπει να τα απολυμανεις τα κλαδια πρωτα με ζεστο νερο και μυλοξυδο και μετα να τα βαλεις στο κλουβι!!!επισης αν δε κανω λαθος τα φυλλα πρεπει να τα αφαιρεσεις!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Αγγελική της καρυδιάς τα κλαδιά ήταν εντελώς ξερά, τα έψαξα επάνω για  μαμούνια κτλ και ήταν πεντακάθαρα. Τα έκοψα από έρημη περιοχή, δεν  υπάρχει εκεί κοντά ούτε σπίτι, ούτε καλλιεργήσιμο χωράφι.  Της ελιάς τα  κλαδάκια τα έπλυνα δεν τα έβαλα έτσι.

Ζαχαρία νομίζω ότι οι παπαγάλοι τρώνε φύλλα δέντρων και είναι ασφαλές αν τα τσιμπολογήσουν (εκτός από αυτά που θεωρούνται τοξικά). Αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος να τα βγάλω πάντως πρέπει να σας πω ότι τα λάτρεψαν, παίζουν με τα φυλλαράκια εδώ και ώρες....

----------


## zack27

Ανδρεα νομιζω το οτι δε βρηκες μαμουνια δε σημαινει οτι δεν εχουν και μικροβια!!!
τωρα οσον αφορα τα φυλλα θα μας πει καποιος αλλος αν και νομιζω το ειχα διαβασει καπου!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Zαχαρία λογικά τα πάντα έχουν μικρόβια.... Και τα φρούτα και λαχανικά που ταϊζουμε τα πουλιά έχουν επάνω μικρόβια τα οποία δε σκοτώνονται με ένα πλύσιμο. Δε νομίζω ότι το αγγούρι  που τους έδωσα π.χ το απόγευμα είναι πιο "καθαρό" απ τα κλαδιά που έκοψα από ακατοίκητη περιοχή. Το αγγούρι έχει περάσει 40 κύματα για να φτάσει σπίτι μας... Θεωρώ ότι και οι καρποί και τα φύλλα και τα κλαδιά απο περιοχές όπου υπάρχει φυσική βλάστηση χωρίς φυτοφάρμακα, σπίτια κτλ... είναι ασφαλή εφόσον δεν είναι τοξικά ως είδος. Δηλαδή αν ποτέ τα ημερέψω και τους βάλω harness για να τα βγάζω έξω, δε θα έρθουν σε επαφή με μικρόβια στα δέντρα κτλ?

----------


## zack27

Εγω σου ειπα τη γνωμη μου απο κει και περα εσυ πραττεις οπως νομιζεις!!!αν και πιστευω οτιτα πουλια που ειναι σε αιχμαλωσια δεν εχουν τις ιδιες αμυνες με πουλια που εχουν γεννηθει και μεγαλωσει στη φυση!!!αποψη μου βεβαια...

Αν ειναι στο χερι μας να κανουμε κατι ωστε να μειωσουμε τη πιθανοτητα να παθει κατι το πουλι για μενα καλο ειναι να το κανουμε!!!!

----------


## ananda

Ανδρέα , θα συμφωνήσω με τον Ζάχο
κάνουμε ότι μπορούμε για να προστατέψουμε αυτά τα πλασματάκια που διαλέξαμε να ζήσουν μαζί μας!
και μένα αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου και ξέρω ότι και συ κάνεις το καλύτερο για τους φίλους σου

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά καταλαβαίνω τι λέτε αλλά θα μου επιτρέψετε στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα να το θεωρώ λίγο υπερβολικό. Σοβαρές ασθένειες δεν σκοτώνονται με νερό και ξύδι. Επίσης στο ξύλο παράσιτα φωλιάζουν και απο μέσα όχι μόνο απ έξω όπου μπορεί να πλυθεί. Αν το δούμε απο άποψη μικροβίων και μόνο, η πλαστική πατήθρα που μπορεί να απολυμανθεί ακόμα και με χλωρίνη, είναι ασφαλέστερη.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ασφαλέστερη ναι αλλά δημιουργεί προβλήματα αρθρίτιδας στα ποδαράκια τους.Εγώ ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα με τις ξύλινες πατήθρες.Αραιωμένη χλωρίνη ελάχιστη ζεστό νερό ξέπλυμα μαζί με ξύδι και μετά στον ήλιο.Μετά από μερικές μέρες τις βάζω για χρήση.Αν το ξύλο έχει μέσα σαράκι φαίνεται και απλά δεν το χρησιμοποιείς και το πετάς.

----------


## Leonidas

...να πω και εγω την γνωμη μου, :Happy: .. αυτο με τις πλαστικες πατηθρες η τα λεια ξυλα οτι δημιουργουν προβληματα, προσωπικα δεν μου εχει τυχχει ποτε,
για τα μικροβια στο εσωτερικο των ξυλων ξερω πως ζεστο νερο ξυδι απολυμαντικα χλωρινη και μια καλη αποστειρωση σε κλιβανο..(φουρνο)..το αποτελεσμα ειναι το επιθυμητο,

προσωπικα μονο χλωρινη νερο απολυμαντικα χρησιμοποιω και πιστευω ειναι αρκετο μεχρι τωρα..αν κατι δεν τους αρεσει θα το δειξουν..

----------


## kaveiros

Κωνσταντίνε τα ξυλα της ελιάς τα έπλυνα με καυτό νερό και δεν τα αποξήρανα γιατί έχουν πράσινα φύλλα επάνω, απ όσα έχω διαβάσει, οι παπαγάλοι τσιμπολογάνε φύλλα.  Της καρυδιάς ήταν ήδη ξεραμένα εντελώς, χλωρίνη αραιωμένη  δεν μου πέρασε απ το μυαλό να βάλω πάνω στο ξύλο, την επόμενη φορά δεν είναι τίποτα να το κάνω. Για τα φύλλα της ελιάς πάντως σας ενημερώνω ότι τα λάτρεψαν και τα τσιμπολογούσαν όλη μέρα. Ο Ρίκος δεν τα πλησίασε, όπως και δεν πλησίασε και πάλι τις ξυλινες πατήθρες. Προτίμησε να κάθεται 2 ώρες πάνω στο κύπελλο με το νερό μέχρι που του έβαλα ξανά τη μια πλαστική στο αγαπημένο του σημείο...

----------


## Leonidas

kaveiro γνωμη μου ειναι να μην τα αφηνεις να τρωνε αν οχι καθολου πρασιναδα..αλλα ελαχιστη..μπορει ενδεχομενος να τους διμιουργηθουν διαταραχες στο γαστρεντερικο τους συστημα,δεν ειναι αυτη η βασικη τους τροφη,εχω αφησει τα διαολια μου πανω σε γλαστρες στο μπαλκονι, και μια γλαστρα την αφησαν μιση και φυλλα και κορμο,λιγο τσιμπολογουσαν απο τα φυλλα, δεν επαθαν τιποτα αλλα καλο ειναι να μην γινεται συχνα.

----------


## Marilenaki

για μενα αν θες να τους δινεις πρασιναδα εκτος απο τα λαχανικα να φτιαχνεις φυτρα απο σπορους! Οι παπαγαλοι δεν τρωνε φυλλα και θα το παρει σαν παιχνιδι να τα σπασει και να το ροκανισει. Μπορεις να βρεις και να φτιαξεις καλητερα παιχνιδια απο τα φυλλα..

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά ένα από τα links που βρήκα τώρα πρόχειρα είναι αυτό. Τον πρώτο καιρό που είχα πάρει τα budgies είχα διαβάσει δεκάδες σελίδες για το πως ζουν κτλ και το θυμάμαι ότι γενικώς οι πρασινάδες είναι πολύ αγαπητές στους παπαγάλους (φυσικά εκτός από δέντρα που είναι τοξικά). Τα φύλλα της ελιάς δεν τα έβαλα ως τροφή αντί για μήλο :Happy:  Τα έβαλα ως φυσικό διακοσμητικό και είδα ότι ξετρελάθηκαν. Δε τα έχουν φάει σαν φαγητό, τα τσιμπολογούν, παίζουν με αυτά και τρίβουν τα ράμφη τους επάνω. Εκτός από τον Ρίκο που είναι δεν του αρέσουν και τα φοβάται γι αυτό τα έβγαλα (καθόταν ακίνητος στην άλλη άκρη), τα άλλα 2 τα έχουν λατρέψει. Ένα απ τα κλαδάκια ελιάς της Αγγελικής είχε ακουμπήσει πάνω στην πατήθρα καρυδιάς και πήγα πριν λίγο να το ανασηκώσω και ήρθε να με δαγκώσει μη τυχόν και της το πάρω. Εκεί που θέλω να καταλήξω είναι ότι τα κομμάτια δέντρου και η φυλλωσιές είναι το "φυσικό" τους ντεκόρ. Το έχουν στο dna τους και δε βρίσκω τον λόγο να του στερήσω ειδικά τώρα που είδα πόσο το λάτρεψαν. Αν δω ότι αρχίζουν να τρώνε μανιωδώς φύλλα και να τα καταπίνουν, θα τα αφαιρέσω. Θεωρώ ότι δεν υπάρχει καλύτερο ντεκορ-παιχνίδι απ το φυσικό τους και ειδικά το συγκεκριμένο της ελιάς, υπάρχει σε αφθονία στην περιοχή μου. Σας ξαναλέω ότι αν διαπιστώσω την παραμικρή διαταραχή, διάρροια κτλ θα τα αφαιρέσω άμεσα.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Κατανοητό Αντρέα.Αν έβρισκες ευκάλυπτο θα ήταν τέλεια μιας και στο φυσικό τους περιβάλλον ζουν στα δάση ευκαλύπτου που είναι κατάφυτη η Αυστραλία.

----------


## kaveiros

Κωσταντίνε δεν έχω δει ποτέ δέντρο ευκάλυπτου στον Έβρο, εκτός αν δεν έτυχε ή δεν μπορώ να το ξεχωρίσω :sad:  Ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχει ευκάλυπτος σε ανθοπωλεία ή φυτώρια. Σκέφτομαι αν θα μπορούσα να αγοράσω ένα δεντράκι και να το βάλω στον κήπο να μεγαλώσει...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εδώ υπάρχει σε αφθονία στρέμματα οι ευκάλυπτοι.Το ήξερα ότι στον Βορρά λίγο δύσκολο αλλά είπα μήπως έχεις δει κάποιο.Ρώτα σε φυτώριο και να δεν έχουν αν μπορούν να σου φέρουν.Θα ρωτήσω και εγώ εδώ και θα δω πως θα σου το στείλω αν βρω.Πιάνει εύκολα και μεγαλώνει γρήγορα.

----------


## kaveiros

α τέλεια! αυριο θα κατέβω αγορά οπότε θα κάνω μια αναζήτηση και θα σου πω

-------------------για τον ευκάλυπτο-------------
kωσταντίνε βρήκα ευκάλυπτο αλλά αποξηραμένο όχι κανονικό! κλαδιά δηλαδή, μοσχοβολάνε πάντως. είχε φυτέψει ένας κύριος λίγα τετράγωνα πιο κάτω απο μένα, στον κήπο του, και τον έβγαλε γιατί ο ευκάλυπτος έκανε τεράστιες ρίζες και άρχισε να του σπάει το τσιμέντο της αυλής. τον έριξαν κάτω και τον μετέφεραν πίσω απ το σπίτι τους, πήγα έκοψα μπόλικα κλαδιά, θα τα πλύνω και μόλις στεγνώσουν θα τους τα βάλω.

----------


## kaveiros

Η Αγγελική προοδεύει πιο γρήγορα απ ότι ο Ρίκος. Άλλωστε ήταν και σε καλύτερη κατάσταση όταν την παρέλαβα. Όλη τη μέρα παίζει, πήγα της πήρα μια μεγάλη καμπάνα μεταλλική, φυσικά τα κλαδιά τα έχει λατρέψει, χοροπηδάει απ το ένα στο άλλο όπως κάνουν τα μικρά πουλάκια έχει πολύ πλάκα και επίσης τρελαίνεται να σκαρφαλώνει στην οροφή του κλουβιού, να κάθεται κρεμασμένη ανάποδα και να σφυρίζει :Happy:  Αν και ομολογώ ότι δεν έχω ασχοληθεί μαζί της όσες ώρες εχω ασχοληθεί με τον Ρίκο, πλέον δε φοβάται καθόλου όταν βαζω χέρι στο κλουβί. Μόλις πλησιάζω κοιτάει τα χέρια μου να δει μήπως κρατάω καμιά λιχουδιά :Happy:  Έως τώρα είναι το πιο εύκολο πουλί που έχω στο φαγητό. Τρώει τα πάντα.... Πλέον έχει αρχίσει να κοιμάται μπροστά μου, να καθαρίζει τα φτερά της και για πρώτη φορά χτες το απόγευμα...άλλαζα τροφή και καθόταν αμέριμνη στο ένα πόδι.

----------


## zack27

τη καλυτερη δουλεια θα κανεις με τον ευκαλυπτο μπραβο μια χαρουλα!!!
αντε σιγα σιγα θα γινει αρνακι η μικρη!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Ορίστε και η πρώτη μας βόλτα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Άνοιξα απο πάνω το κλουβί...όταν βγήκε δε μπορείτε να φανταστείτε το βλέμμα. Μου θύμησε όπως έκανα εγώ όταν μπήκα πρώτη φορά σε αεροπλάνο και κοιτούσα απο ψηλά :Happy:  Πέταξε σε όλο το σπίτι εκτός από τα δωμάτια που έχω κλειστά με τα άλλα πουλιά λόγω καραντίνας. Δεν παίρνει πολύ ύψος προς το παρόν... Ίσα ίσα στο ύψος του κεφαλιού μου. Επίσης είχαμε θεματάκι στην προσγείωση... Προσγειώθηκε 2-3 φορές απότομα στο πάτωμα...αλλά μετάααα!!!! Προσγείωση ακριβείας! Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι μόλις ξεκινήσει να πετάει, κάνει μια κραυγή λες και είναι ο ταρζάν χαχαχα. Της πρόσφερα και κεχρί έξω απ το κλουβί το τσάκισε. Όχι απ το χέρι όμως, προς το παρόν μ αφήνει να πλησιάσω στο μισό μέτρο...και μέχρι εκεί.

----------


## vicky_ath

Το καημένο.....από τη χαρά του τα κάνει αυτά!!!
Είναι πανέμορφο πάντως....!!!!!!!!!!!
Καλή συνέχεια σου εύχομαι με την εκπαίδευση!!!

----------


## zack27

κουκλι ειναι!!!!κ γω πιστευω απο χαρα αντιδραει ετσι!!!

----------


## mitsman

Τελειααα.. καλη συνεχειαα!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πολύ όμορφη.

----------


## marlene

*Η Αγγελική εξελίσσεται σε απίστευτο πουλάκι...!!! Καλή συνέχεια κι από μένα...!!!!!!!!!!

(καλά κ το χρώμα της είναι θεϊκό, το λατρεύω αυτό το γαλάζιο........)*

----------


## kdionisios

Κουκλα ειναι!!! Καλη συνεχεια στην εκπαιδευση της!!

----------


## kaveiros

Σήμερα λόγω του άρρωστου κοκατιλ που έφερα το πρωί σπίτι, δε πρόλαβα να ασχοληθώ καθόλου μαζί της πέρα από τα βασικά, με έβλεπε πήγαινα ερχόμουνα με διάφορα σύνεργα και το απόγευμα μάλλον βαρέθηκε, είχε βγει πάνω από το κλουβί της και μόλις με έβλεπε στο διάδρομο σφύριζε. Μόλις τελείωσα με την άρρωστη κοκατιλ όμως, πήγα και της έκανα επί 15 λεπτά κοπλιμέντα και αφού πια χόρτασε τα γλυκόλογα του χαζομπαμπά της, μπήκε μόνη της μέσα ήρεμα και ωραία και αναπαύεται :Happy:  Πιστεύω ότι αν την είχα πιο μικρή θα γινόταν πουλί υπόδειγμα, μαθαίνει πράγματα με αστραπιαία ταχύτητα. Κάθε φορά που βγαινει βόλτα της βάζω μια λιχουδιά πάνω στο κλουβί. Πλέον μόλις βγαίνει πετάει λίγο και μόλις γυρνάει ψάχνει σαν τρελή γύρω γύρω να δει τι της έφερα :Happy: .

----------


## kaveiros

H Αγγελική επέστρεψε στο σπίτι το μεσημέρι σήμερα και ενσωματώθηκε στο "κοπάδι". Το τι έγινε μπορείτε να το παρακολουθήσετε σε βίντεο σε σχετικό θέμα που άνοιξα για να μπαίνουν όλα τα βίντεο του κοπαδιού...εδώ

----------

